# DIY oil changes?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a Mobil 1 ESP not EP that people were using in their diesels. I'd have to check the Amsoil thread to see if there was a diesel oil there.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mobil 1 esp 5w30 is not dexos2, but it meets the acea standard required and is allowed, as per owners manual


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> There is a Mobil 1 ESP not EP that people were using in their diesels. I'd have to check the Amsoil thread to see if there was a diesel oil there.


We have a 5W-40 that meets dexos2 specifications. It is one viscosity grade up, which is what they specify as an alternate viscosity in the european and australian Cruze diesels. They specified a 5W-30 in the US Cruze diesel for CAFE standards. A few people have ordered the AMSOIL fluid and it has been working fine for them.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

here you buddy every part number you need. Diesel has a nice write up on how to change in the technical discussion board as well. 

gmpartsnow.com

ctd oil filter kit part # 19301505
its $10.78 there plus shipping. 
(S)FILTER KIT | Genuine GM | 19301505

Oil
Dexos 2 part# 88865157 $5.82 a quart. 
OIL | Genuine GM | 88865157

Mobil 1 full synthetic Dexos 2 part# 88864041 $6.69 a quart on gmapartsnow.com or $6.27 on ebay.com from allstart automotive group. 
OIL | Genuine GM | 88864041

also if you order from gm parts the shipping will be high but type in 75shipping and it will take 75% off your shipping total.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes order everything you need online, expensive oil is just part of owning a sophisticated car like this! Luckily a good expensive oil can easily go 10k+ between intervals as people like diesel have shown with used oil analysis so that is something to think about as well. 

I order everything I need for the car online, the local stores are pretty much useless with an exception or two in certain locations. 

Just a suggestion...oil filters are cheap so order a handful of them each time to have on hand. You know you'll use em' eventually!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

cmsdock said:


> here you buddy every part number you need. Diesel has a nice write up on how to change in the technical discussion board as well.
> 
> gmpartsnow.com
> 
> ...


Good info, made a copy and put it in glove compartment. Thanks ccasion14:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on your Diesel and welcome to the forum!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes welcome.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I was looking at the sticker that was in the window of my diesel I got yesterday. the window says something about 2yr/24000 oil filter change and tire rotation..does that mean that chevy covers 2yrs of oil changes and tire rotations?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

thmike said:


> I was looking at the sticker that was in the window of my diesel I got yesterday. the window says something about 2yr/24000 oil filter change and tire rotation..does that mean that chevy covers 2yrs of oil changes and tire rotations?


or 24000 miles

w/e comes first

and theyll top up the def in yer in uhmerica


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

boraz said:


> or 24000 miles
> 
> w/e comes first
> 
> and theyll top up the def in yer in uhmerica


sounds great to me. No maintenance for 2yrs... now if I can hold back on buying tune!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

thmike said:


> sounds great to me. No maintenance for 2yrs... now if I can hold back on buying tune!


Make sure they put the right oil in it. Many dealers are ignorant about this car. It requires Dexos2


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

thmike said:


> sounds great to me. No maintenance for 2yrs... now if I can hold back on buying tune!


heck i used those oil changes in the first six months of having the car.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> Make sure they put the right oil in it. Many dealers are ignorant about this car. It requires Dexos2


Yes this is a biggie. Your particulate filter will clog if use just conventional oil.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cmsdock said:


> Yes this is a biggie. Your particulate filter will clog if use just conventional oil.


False. It will clog if you use conventional oil and go the OEM drain interval. Conventional clogs filters once it begins to oxidize, which is at about 2-3k miles in this motor. 

Not that anyone would want to do such a thing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> False. It will clog if you use conventional oil and go the OEM drain interval. Conventional clogs filters once it begins to oxidize, which is at about 2-3k miles in this motor.
> 
> Not that anyone would want to do such a thing.


proof or speculation?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> proof or speculation?


The clogging and oxidizing part, or the mileage part?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The clogging and oxidizing part, or the mileage part?


yep

we run dino in all our dpf equipment, dpf lasts 4yrs


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> False. It will clog if you use conventional oil and go the OEM drain interval. Conventional clogs filters once it begins to oxidize, which is at about 2-3k miles in this motor.
> 
> Not that anyone would want to do such a thing.


thanks for the correction.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> yep
> 
> we run dino in all our dpf equipment, dpf lasts 4yrs


Not sure if you understood my question. Were you asking if the proof or speculation was in reference to the clogging and oxidizing part, the mileage part, or both?

If both, the oxidation part is pretty easy. Put out a bowl and pour some dino oil in it. Check back in 6 months and you'll find a layer of wax. Hydrocarbons have a positive polarity, oxygen has a negative polarity, and exposure will result in a chemical reaction that ends up with oxidized oil, aka sludge. 

Petroleum oil also has a lower resistance to thermo-oxidation, which is heat-induced sludge. In a well-sealed system under low heat conditions where oxygen is not constantly being cycled through, it isn't as big of an issue. That said, it is far from an ideal or optimal lubricant.


----------



## pedro67 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello to All to my cruze (LT 2.0 diesel 150 hp)
I use Castrol 5W40 oil DPF.tutto perfettoI coupons will I do, every 15000 KM .
A greetings to all


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not sure if you understood my question. Were you asking if the proof or speculation was in reference to the clogging and oxidizing part, the mileage part, or both?
> 
> If both, the oxidation part is pretty easy. Put out a bowl and pour some dino oil in it. Check back in 6 months and you'll find a layer of wax. Hydrocarbons have a positive polarity, oxygen has a negative polarity, and exposure will result in a chemical reaction that ends up with oxidized oil, aka sludge.
> 
> Petroleum oil also has a lower resistance to thermo-oxidation, which is heat-induced sludge. In a well-sealed system under low heat conditions where oxygen is not constantly being cycled through, it isn't as big of an issue. That said, it is far from an ideal or optimal lubricant.


i use dino oil in all my cars and change once a yr, regardless of miles...no troubles...yay for anecdotes

but i thought you said conventional oil will wreck dpfs, or were you talking oil filter, not particulate filter like the guy you quoted?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> i use dino oil in all my cars and change once a yr, regardless of miles...no troubles...yay for anecdotes
> 
> but i thought you said conventional oil will wreck dpfs, or were you talking oil filter, not particulate filter like the guy you quoted?


Not exactly something I would recommend based on my studies, but they're your cars. I've pulled enough top ends off of cars that went on dino oil.

Never said it will wreck DPFs. I was referring to the oil filter. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oxidation isn't just a problem with diesel cars, it also in vehicles with turbos. I have gasoline Jetta from 2004 and they were notorious for sludge in the turbo if you used conventional oil. Granted, there is no DPF in a gasoline vehicle but a turbo that stops working due to sludge is also bad.


----------

